# Gaming PC for 1 LAKH



## Drajai (Feb 18, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:GAMING [All new games,Assassins creed,BF,COD,etc in ultra] WITCHER 3 (in ultra!)

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 100000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Nope,may be after 1 year

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 8.1

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 250 or + SSD for OS and a 1TB HDD

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: nope

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ansnly The case and things in it!  will buy mouse,keyboard and monitor separately

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In 2 weeks
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Will be done by assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Pondicherry.will buy from local shop 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: GTX970 is ok (i heard like it has some memory problems is it ok?) Need i7 processor!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2015)

Intel Core i5 4590 -15000,
Gigabyte H97M-D3H -7200,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -6000,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -5800,
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB -9000,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8000,
Zotac GTX 980 4GB AMP Edition -44500,
Corsair 300R Windowed Side Panel Case -5000,
Seasonic S12II 620w -6000,
Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers -2000,
Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle -2500,
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO -1600.
TOTAL -1,12,600.


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=128966]Drajai[/MENTION],

Take a look of this configuration, maybe it will fulfill your requirement.

Intel I7 -4790k for OC.
MSI Z87-G45.
Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB).
Samsung 850 pro-Series 256GB SSD.
WD Black 2TB for performance.
MSI GeForce GTX 980.
Seasonic M12II 850.

For Cabinet and Monitor, you can go with the any brand; based on your requirements.

Good luck


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 18, 2015)

you can't say i will overclock after a year. You'll need specific components for it, which are costly.
Editing bssunil's rig

Intel Core i5 4590 -15000
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -5500
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500
Samsung 850 EVO 128GB -5000
AOC i2369VM - 9500
Zotac GTX 980 4GB AMP Edition -44500
NZXT Phantom 410 - 6000
Seasonic S12II 620w -6000
Logitech G300 - 1500
Logitec G105 - 3000

also IMHO, a GTX970 is more VFM than 980


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 18, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=128966]Drajai[/MENTION],
> 
> Take a look of this configuration, maybe it will fulfill your requirement.
> 
> ...



+1 to this. Just buy a z97 chipset mobo. 
What others have suggested are really not the parts you want when u are spending 1 lakh. also gtx 970 is better at price/performance wise and since you are buying 1080p monitor gtx 970 is more then enough even with DSR at 1440p.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 18, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> +1 to this. Just buy a z97 chipset mobo.
> What others have suggested are really not the parts you want when u are spending 1 lakh. also gtx 970 is better at price/performance wise and since you are buying 1080p monitor gtx 970 is more then enough even with DSR at 1440p.



you do know that rig when coupled with everything for a working PC will cross 150k?

Also OP get GTX 970, 980 will push your budget tooo much


----------



## Drajai (Feb 18, 2015)

guys changed budget!
Only need the system[case and components] with out monitor,keyboard and mouse!
will buy those separately
This is pc is for my frnd and he asks for gtx980 !

- - - Updated - - -

guys i ll ask about the gtx970 and tell u!


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 18, 2015)

edit the questionnaire accordingly. Then we may be able to help


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 18, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> you do know that rig when coupled with everything for a working PC will cross 150k?
> 
> Also OP get GTX 970, 980 will push your budget tooo much



i did tell @op to buy gtx 970. you should read properly


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 18, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> i did tell @op to buy gtx 970. you should read properly



it'll still be ~135k which is way beyond OP's budget


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2015)

Drajai said:


> guys changed budget!
> Only need the system[case and components] with out monitor,keyboard and mouse!
> will buy those separately
> This is pc is for my frnd and he asks for gtx980 !
> ...



No need to spend that much for just 1080p gaming. Even the forum's 80k config will suffice - 

*Budget - 80k*


*Processor*Intel i5 4670*14,800**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*ASUS H97M-E*7,400**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu 2x4 GB*5,400**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5*26,200**SSD*Samsung 850 Pro 120 GB SSD*8,000**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,700**Cabinet*Deepcool Tesseract*2,700**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*none*0**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,800**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*Included in combo*0**Total**82,350*

Overclocking doesn't help much in gaming compared to the extra premium required.


----------



## Drajai (Feb 21, 2015)

guys can u add i7 processor in this config with gtx970!
Asked my frnd and ok with GTX970!


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 21, 2015)

Drajai said:


> guys can u add i7 processor in this config with gtx970!
> Asked my frnd and ok with GTX970!



first things first, you don't need the monitor right? Also whats your final budget for the rig? Also update the questionnaire.


----------



## Drajai (Feb 22, 2015)

Dont need monitor,keyboard,mouse and speakers

Only need the case and stuff inside it ! 

Budget is 100000 rs

my frnd is ok with GTX970. want a i7 processor in this bulid

rig capable of running witcher 3 on ultra !

edited the  Questionnaire


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 22, 2015)

At this budget you can get a i7+980 [strike]if you can skip SSD.[/strike]

i7 4790 - 21k
Asus H97 E - 7.5K
HyperXFury 2x4GB - 5.5k
Zotac GTX 980 - 47k
Samsung EVO 850 128GB - 5k
Seasonic S12II 620W - 5.5k
NZXT Phantom 410 - 6k
WD Green 2 TB - 5.5k

TOTAL - 103k

But IMHO, GTX 980 isn't worth the extra 20k over GTX 970. Get a 970 and if you want, SLI when you feel you need to.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2015)

Intel Xeon 1230v3 -16800,
Gigabyte H97M-D3H -7200,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -6000,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -5800,
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB -9000,
Zotac GTX 980 4GB AMP Edition -44500,
Deepcool TESSERACT SW-3200,
Seasonic S12II 620w -6000,
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO -1600.
TOTAL -1,00,100.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> At this budget you can get a i7+980 [strike]if you can skip SSD.[/strike]
> 
> i7 4790 - 21k
> Asus H97 E - 7.5K
> ...


WD Green 2 TB - 5.5k is not at all recommended as it has high rate of failure.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 22, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Intel Xeon 1230v3 -16800,
> Gigabyte H97M-D3H -7200,
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -6000,
> WD Caviar Black 1TB -5800,
> ...



forgot about Xeon. 
anyways OP, i5 4690<Xeon 1231<i7 4790. The difference is very minute, so Xeon would be the better choice.

also Xeon 1231 has been launched, don;t get 1230, and well I havent seen many WD Green failures 

- - - Updated - - -

and also why is everyone suggesting Deepcool Tesseract in a 100k rig?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 22, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -

and also why is everyone suggesting Deepcool Tesseract in a 100k rig?[/QUOTE]

for the same reason as you are suggesting wd 2 green hdd in 100k build


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 22, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so according to your logic, if someone makes a mistake, everyone else should do it too? 
and the reason i suggested WD 2TB is because he is already buying a SSD for faster performance, and there's no WD Blue 2TB.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 22, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> so according to your logic, if someone makes a mistake, everyone else should do it too?
> and the reason i suggested WD 2TB is because he is already buying a SSD for faster performance, and there's no WD Blue 2TB.



you took it the wrong way. people tend to suggest deepcool tesseract coz its good and cheap if u dont the mind the looks. WD green HDD are pretty good hard drives, i dont know why people hate and also dont know about its failure rate. I using wd 1tb green hdd for 3 years now without any issue.

ps: next time i wont quote and in return you do the same. its difficult to make you understand a point. also i dont relay on google before giving advice. i only tell things i have first hand experience in, if i dont something, i will ask and will not say anything about it.


----------



## Drajai (Feb 23, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> At this budget you can get a i7+980 [strike]if you can skip SSD.[/strike]
> 
> i7 4790 - 21k
> Asus H97 E - 7.5K
> ...



Can u change the motherbaord in this build to one which will support sli so it would be good in future!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2015)

Intel Xeon 1230v3 -16800,
MSI Z97 gaming 5 -13200, (SLI Mobo)
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -6000,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -5800,
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB -9000,
Zotac GTX 980 4GB AMP Edition -44500,
Deepcool TESSERACT SW-3200,
Seasonic S12II 620w -6000,
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO -1600.
TOTAL -1,06,100.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 23, 2015)

Drajai said:


> Can u change the motherbaord in this build to one which will support sli so it would be good in future!



didn't notuce the mobo didn't have SLI support.
Get MSI Z97 Gaming 5 ~ 13k


----------



## Drajai (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!
Final build ! 

Intel i7 4790
MSI Z97 gaming 5 
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz 
WD Caviar Black 1TB 
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 
Zotac GTX 980 4GB AMP Edition 
Deepcool TESSERACT SW
Seasonic S12II 620w 
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO 

Hope the shop guy get all these parts !


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2015)

Drajai said:


> Thanks guys!
> Final build !
> 
> Intel i7 4790
> ...


Fantastic Config and do post some pics after assembling buddy...


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 23, 2015)

Drajai said:


> Can u change the motherbaord in this build to one which will support sli so it would be good in future!
> 
> 
> At this budget you can get a i7+980 if you can skip SSD.
> ...



Hi  [MENTION=128966]Drajai[/MENTION],
Here are some options for MOBO, based on your requirements.

Asus MAXIMUS VII HERO 
MSI Z97 Gaming 5

Both MOBO support the SLI and CrossFire technology that means in the future, you can add-on a second GPU card for performance, instead of buying a new MOBO or replacing a totally new GPU. 

Overall, I like your PC build, but I also noticed that you are planning to get WD Green for the high end rig. As far as I know, the WD Green is used for data storage, or can be used as a primary HDD if your computer is for low-end computing, like word processing. If this is for graphic use like gaming or video editing, I would recommend either a WD Black or Seagate barracuda instead.

Good Luck.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 23, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> If this is for graphic use like gaming or video editing, I would recommend either a WD Black or Seagate barracuda instead.
> 
> Good Luck.



he's getting a SDD already.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2015)

If you're planning for SLI, then why are you getting GTX 980? Get twin GTX 970 instead


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you're planning for SLI, then why are you getting GTX 980? Get twin GTX 970 instead



very good point


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2015)

Why go with a SLI Mobo if you are going with GTX 980. So go with the following:

Intel Xeon 1231v3 -17000,
MSI Z97 PC Mate -8000,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -6000,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -5800,
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB -9000,
Zotac GTX 980 4GB AMP Edition -44500,
Deepcool TESSERACT SW-3200,
Seasonic SS650KM3 650w -9000,
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO -1600.
TOTAL -1,04,100.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 23, 2015)

everyone has different opinions lol

970 is more VFM than 980 and there's nothing a 970 can't handle on 1080p. So going with 980 is somewhat not reasonable. Rather SLIing 970, 'when' it can't take on something is one should do.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 23, 2015)

NO need to suggest z97 chipset motherboard if you are going to suggest intel xeon cpu


----------

